# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  استفاده از متن فارسی در اندروید دلفی

## kamrannazari

با استفاده از دلفی XE5 یک نرم افزار کوچک اندرویدی نوشتم ولی متوجه شدم که متن فارسی(یونیکد) پشتیبانی نمی شه و برعکس نمایش داده می شه.

کسی نمی دونه این مشکل چگونه حل می شه؟

----------


## mkarimpour

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید
در حاضر بستر چند سکویی شرکت امبارکادرو که FireMonkey است، از BiDi پشتیبانی نمی کند. این بدین معناست که تمامی زبان های راست به چپ دارای مشکل هستند و این فقط منوط به فارسی نیست. البته من در وبینارهای مختلف این شرکت بوده ام و این درخواست رو مطرح کردم. پاسخ این بوده است که تیم R&D در حال کار روی این نیاز است و امیدوارم که در آینده نزدیک به صورت یک بروزرسانی روی نسخه اصلی، مشکل برطرف شود.

----------


## nice boy

> با استفاده از دلفی XE5 یک نرم افزار کوچک اندرویدی نوشتم ولی متوجه شدم که متن فارسی(یونیکد) پشتیبانی نمی شه و برعکس نمایش داده می شه.
> 
> کسی نمی دونه این مشکل چگونه حل می شه؟


 یکسری کامپوننت تویه تاپیک زیر معرفی شده که من تست کردم روی آندروید جواب داد و متن به هم ریخته نیست
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...B3%DB%8C/page2

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

حالا حالا ها این مشکل جل شدنی نیست. دلفی Xe7 هم اومده و این مشکل هنوز حل نشده :عصبانی:

----------

